# What would have influenced



## hhtt

"What would have influenced you to not uninstall your Norton product? " 

"Sizi norton ürününü kaldırmamak için ne etkilebilirdi?" 

Çeviri doğru mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Hmm… Sizce doğal mı o Türkçe cümle? 

Birebir çevirilerden kaçınmaya çalışın. Ben hep, "Ben konuşuyor olsam, ne derdim?" diye düşünürüm.

Aklıma gelen bazı öneriler:

_Neyin eksikliği sizi Norton ürününü kaldırmaya itti?_
_Ne olsa, Norton ürününüzü kaldırma konusundaki fikriniz değişirdi?
Norton ürününüzü kaldırmaktan sizi vazgeçirecek şey ne olurdu?

_ve saire. 

Cümleyi anladığınız belli. Amaç en doğal şekilde yazıya dökmeye çalışmak.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Hmm… Sizce doğal mı o Türkçe cümle?
> 
> Birebir çevirilerden kaçınmaya çalışın. Ben hep, "Ben konuşuyor olsam, ne derdim?" diye düşünürüm.
> 
> Aklıma gelen bazı öneriler:
> 
> _Neyin eksikliği sizi Norton ürününü kaldırmaya itti?_
> _Ne olsa, Norton ürününüzü kaldırma konusundaki fikriniz değişirdi?
> Norton ürününüzü kaldırmaktan sizi vazgeçirecek şey ne olurdu?
> 
> _ve saire.
> 
> Cümleyi anladığınız belli. Amaç en doğal şekilde yazıya dökmeye çalışmak.



Sizin önerileriniz tabi güzel ancak acaba literaly denilen birebir çeviriyi de deneyebilir misiniz, grameri iyi anlamak açısından.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

hhtt said:


> "What would have influenced you to not uninstall your Norton product? "



Bence zaten ingilizce cümlede problem var. "to not uninstall" uninstall ederken durmak/uninstall etmekten vazgeçmek anlamında diye düşünüyorum, "not to uninstall" (uninstall etmemek) 'dan farklı bence.

"to not uninstall" doğru farzedersek; "Norton ürününüzü kaldırırken durmanızda/kaldırmaktan vazgeçmenizde ne etkili oldu?" diye bir çeviri olabilir.


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> Bence zaten ingilizce cümlede problem var. "to not uninstall" uninstall ederken durmak/uninstall etmekten vazgeçmek anlamında diye düşünüyorum, "not to uninstall" (uninstall etmemek) 'dan farklı bence.
> 
> "to not uninstall" doğru farzedersek; "Norton ürününüzü kaldırırken durmanızda/kaldırmaktan vazgeçmenizde ne etkili oldu?" diye bir çeviri olabilir.



Türkçe olarak verdiğiniz uninstall etmemek ile uninstall etmekten vazgeçmek zaten aynı olayı ifade etmektedir, yoksa değil mi?


----------



## Rallino

hhtt said:
			
		

> Türkçe olarak verdiğiniz uninstall etmemek ile uninstall etmekten vazgeçmek zaten aynı olayı ifade etmektedir, yoksa değil mi?





adelan said:


> [...]
> "to not uninstall" doğru farzedersek; "Norton ürününüzü kaldırırken durmanızda/kaldırmaktan vazgeçmenizde ne etkili oldu?" diye bir çeviri olabilir.


Sizin cümlenize göre kullanıcı, ürünü kaldırmamış. Bunda ne etkili oldu, diye soruyorsunuz.

Ama cümleye göre, ürün bilgisayardan kaldırılmış. Norton da soruyor: "What *would have influenced* you not to uninstall" Yani, 'tamam kaldırdınız da, ne olsaydı kaldırmazdınız, bizimle bunu paylaşın," deniyor.


----------



## adelan

Çok doğru Rallino. Uykusuzluk  not to/to not kısmına o kadar takmıştım ki gerisini okumamışım. Afedersiniz.

"Norton ürününüzü kaldırmaktan vazgeçmeniz için ne etkili olurdu" diye düzeltiyorum hatamı. Birebir çeviriye yakın diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## adelan

hhtt said:


> Türkçe olarak verdiğiniz uninstall etmemek ile uninstall etmekten vazgeçmek zaten aynı olayı ifade etmektedir, yoksa değil mi?



Aynı olayı ifade etmemektedir. "to not" ile "not to" farklıdır. Verilen örnek için Türkçe çevirilerde fark görünmeyebilir ya da bu farkı anlatamamış olabilirim. Ama aslında vardır. 

to not uninstall = kaldırmamak, not to uninstall = kaldırmak değil

Kaldırmak değil ile kaldırmamak zaten aynı olayı ifade etmektedir, yoksa değil mi? Değil.

Split Infinitive

My purpose is not to uninstall the software = Benim amacım programı kaldırmak değil. Amacım ne? Cümlede bilinmiyor.

My purpose is to not uninstall the software = Benim amacım programı kaldırmamak. Amacım belli.


----------

